

Pure CSS: The "Back to the Future" logo - RiderOfGiraffes
http://code.garron.us/css/BTTF_logo/

======
rue
For clarity's sake I would probably refrain from calling it "pure" as long as
the -webkit- is necessary.

------
silvestrov
The page cheats a bit: the font contains "TO THE" as a single char "&" instead
of composing the words from 5 letters.

~~~
mjgoins
Is that why it requires js, and looks like "Back < & Future" if js is
disabled?

~~~
carussell
NoScript doesn't just block JavaScript. See
[http://hackademix.net/2010/03/24/why-noscript-blocks-web-
fon...](http://hackademix.net/2010/03/24/why-noscript-blocks-web-fonts/)

------
zasz
Holy shit, I know this kid. Lucas is also the #11 speed cuber in the world.
Very cool guy over all.

So the point of this logo, if anyone is curious, is that Stanford regularly
holds an annual social dance (meaning waltz, swing, cha-cha, etc. but with no
particular concern for traditional form) called "Big Dance." Lucas really
wanted the theme to be "Big Dance to the Future," but sadly, "Pride and
PrejuDance" won instead.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I also know Lucas, and at a recent event watched him restore a cube
blindfolded - most impressive.

------
jared314
Why were fonts originally not embedded in websites? Licensing, security,
support?

~~~
tptacek
Licensing. When you use a font in a PDF, the receiver of the PDF doesn't
easily get the ability to re-use the font. When you embed it in a website,
you're giving everyone on the Internet a workable copy of the font. Fonts are
expensive.

------
BoppreH
Well, it's more interesting then the Acid test. But the fact it only runs 100%
in Safari raise some "hack" flags.

~~~
silvestrov
It doesn't hack per see, but uses css features (gradients) which isn't
standarized yet, and therefore uses vendor-prefixes in the css.

It should be somewhat simple to add the Firefox versions of the css directives
to add support for Firefox.

------
callmeed
Strange, it does not render properly on Safari/iPad

------
RyanMcGreal
Looks great in Chrome 5.0.342.9 beta. Not so much in FF 3.6.3. (Both on Ubuntu
9.04)

